
Can ageing be treated or cured? - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-ageing-evolutionary-biologist.html
======
gmantg
Prepare your downvotes. Occult books tell that we have all means to nearly
stop aging with today's tech and the key is in extracting and using the
essence of oxygen; that air at the ground is what dooms us to aging and if we
could access something at the top layers of the atmosphere, we'd find the key.
Obviously, the books don't specify what that essense really is. If it's atomic
oxygen, then it's a very aggressive substance. Ozone, that forms at the high
altitudes, isnt health friendly either. What's left is the rather unique
property of oxygen atoms - that their nucleus forms a rapidly rotating snake
like coil - might be considered that essense, but I'm not sure how to use that
to fix aging cells.

